# XAMPP und Linux (Ubuntu)



## geforceeee (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe unter Ubuntu erfolgreich XAMPP bzw LAMPP installiert. Um nun eine php Datei auszuführen, muss sich diese im htdocs Verzeichnis befinden. Der volle Pfad lautet:

/opt/lampp/htdocs

Wenn ich nun eine neue php Datei erstellen will, muss ich erstmal im Terminal mit sudo Rechten die Datei erstellen. Das ist sehr umständlich und dauert lange. Kann man irgendwie eine permanente Verküpfung in diesen Ordner machen. Ich müsste also eine Datei in meinem home Verzeichnis öffnen und die Änderungen werden gleich ins htdocs Verzeichnis geschrieben.

Oder kennt ihr einen anderen schnelleren Weg?

Vielen dank
lg, geforceeee


----------



## dot (12. Juni 2010)

Unter welchem Benutzer laeuft der Server ueberhaupt? Kannst du dem nicht ein /home einrichten und die htdocs dahin konfigurieren (Apache Konfiguration)? Auf den neuen htdocs Verzeichniss ggf. eine neue Gruppe mit Schreibrechten setzen und deinen normalen Benutzer in die entsprechende Gruppe schieben.


----------



## geforceeee (13. Juni 2010)

Hi,
das wäre eine Option. Ich werde es gleich ausprobieren. Ich habe noch eine andere Frage. Mein XAMPP funktioniert nur, wenn iche ine Internetverbindung habe. Ich habe noch nicht so viel Erfahrung, doch eigentlich braucht man doch keine stehende Verbindung. Kann man das irgendwie anders lösen, denn ich würde gerne meine php Dateien auch ausführen, wenn ich gerade mal kein Internet habe.

Vielen Dank
lg, geforceeee


----------



## dot (13. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich solltest du den Webserver ganz normal per http://127.0.0.1:80 erreichen koennen ohne das du eine bestehende Internetverbindung hast (wenn du am gleichen PC sitzt  ). Erstellst du denn die Dateien auf de mgleichen PC oder ist das nur eine Art Server?


----------



## Jared566 (14. Juni 2010)

Der Server wird wohl standartmäßig mit dem Benutzer:Gruppe www-data:www-data laufen. Mein Tipp: Schmeißen Lampp runter. Installier dir nen Apache2 + MySQL + PHPmyadmin. Das viel sicherer als mit lampp, wenn du evtl. mal übers Internet auf deine Dateien zugreifen willst, sicherlich die bessere Lösung. Zumal ist die Konfiguration auch nicht viel schwerer als bei lampp 

Ich empfehle Lampp bzw. Xampp nur auch Entwicklermaschinen, da es nur für diesen Zweck gedacht ist.

Zum eigendlichen Problem: Guck mal nach ob der htdocs Order für alle lesbar ist, bzw. die Dateien.
Eingendlich ist es egal, mit welchem Benutzer du .php dateien erstellst, solange sie für alle Lesbar sind.

Mfg Jared


----------

